# Dog Carrier for Sale



## Bexxo (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

I recently sewed another carrier, this time to sell.

It is improved very much. The dimensions are:
6 in. at the part where their head comes out
81/2 in at highest point of the whole carrier
16 inches across (leaves plenty of room to lay down)
6 inches wide (on the bottom)

Heres some pics:








Me holding the carrier to give an idea of where it sits (accept your most likely taller than me, me being a kid and all)








Inside of the carrier








Back of the carrier








Closure








Front








Removable washable pad








The side.
The inside is a very soft chenille. Magnetic snap closure.
It also come with a handmade toy for your furbaby! And this time I can take credit for it. :coolwink:
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...pe=handmade&ga_page=&order=date_desc&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title


----------



## Bexxo (Jul 5, 2009)

If you are interested please PM me.


----------



## Bexxo (Jul 5, 2009)

bump.
Eh..hehe.


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

You are very talented! I wish I could afford it. Keept it up. I tried my hand at making my chi a shirt today out of a preemie outfit I bought at a discount thrift store. here it is. By the way do you use a pattern that can be purchased?


----------



## Bexxo (Jul 5, 2009)

I used a McCall's pattern from Joann's Fabrics...not sure what number though.


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

The pattern # is m5151 by McCall's.


----------



## Bexxo (Jul 5, 2009)

-Bump-

Haha this really has to sell lol. If anyone has questions you can convo me on etsy, www.tinytotes.etsy.com, or pm me here. Thanks for reading!


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

Yes, it does at the price of the patterin at $15.00! I made a bicycle basket cover, it took several hours before I was done and no patter. I am glad I took it slow, the fabric was over $10.00 a yard. So now I know why you have to charge what you do for your purses. I use this basket in my car and buckle it in with the handle and then wrap a shorter leash around the headrest and clip to Cubbie's harness, it works. I will post a pic. Gotta go take one.
Linda


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)




----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)




----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

I used a bell bicycle basket and made my own pattern. I have a booster seat in my honda Oddysey, it is the middle seat in second row that comes out. I put it on the front with the basket on top, belt it in tight with the handle and belt and then loop the leash around the headrest and make secure and tight and clip to his harness. Nothing goes anywhere, and make sure your airbag is shut to off position. That could kill a small dog or child.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

lovely work, linda! its funny that you should post that, i am working with a bell bicycle basket right now to cover for zoe to ride in when i ride my bike. i am using recycled bdu pants though. I have all but the last piece drawn and cut out. I will post pictures too, when i finish it.


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

Nice work ladies! Very creative.


----------



## Bexxo (Jul 5, 2009)

Veryy cute!
Just wish the carrier would sell.


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

Yes, I knew you were making one, you gave me the idea when I found out Wal-Mart sold the baskets. I'm not sure if Cubbie will want to ride on my bike, we have lots of hills around here, but I may try with him someday. But I like having the basket for myself too. I always had a fanny pack hooked to my handlbars for stuff. I am anxiouse to see yours.


----------

